# New member in Miamisburg are



## Rod727 (Jul 5, 2015)

Hi ..I just signed up here as I am looking to get back into fishing. It has been many years since I have fished but I miss it a lot and I am looking forward to getting back into the swing of things. I'm hoping to find some local ponds that may be accessible for me and me grandson so if anyone has any advice it would be appreciated


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Rod welcome! Im right down the road in New Lebanon and grew up fishing all around the Burg. What species are you looking for? The great miami at Chautauqua dam can be great also the dam at West Carrolton for smallies and saugeyes as well as channel cats and carp. Pondwise the lake at crains Run has its moments as does the infirmary rd landfill park 

Salmonid


----------



## Rod727 (Jul 5, 2015)

Salmonid said:


> Rod welcome! Im right down the road in New Lebanon and grew up fishing all around the Burg. What species are you looking for? The great miami at Chautauqua dam can be great also the dam at West Carrolton for smallies and saugeyes as well as channel cats and carp. Pondwise the lake at crains Run has its moments as does the infirmary rd landfill park
> 
> Salmonid


really just looking for a place where I can take him and there might be some panfish action to get him interested


----------



## HamiltonKdog (Oct 15, 2014)

Rod727 said:


> Hi ..I just signed up here as I am looking to get back into fishing. It has been many years since I have fished but I miss it a lot and I am looking forward to getting back into the swing of things. I'm hoping to find some local ponds that may be accessible for me and me grandson so if anyone has any advice it would be appreciated


Welcome aboard. Been a while since I fished Miamisburg but the river is always good for a quick outing and if memory serves me correctly there were a number of gravel pits that permitted fishing. 

A little South is Caesars creek and some other smaller parks just to the north with public access and decent at times fishing. In Miamisburg the river below Hutchins Station dam and the reservoir behind the dam are accessible.

Also, this DNR flyer has been helpful when I'm seeking new waters
http://watercraft.ohiodnr.gov/portals/watercraft/pdfs/maps/western/greatmiamiRiver.pdf


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Welcome Rod, nothing like a grandson to put the desire back in you to get out to the fishing hole. Lots of good people on this site and we are please to welcome one more.


----------



## Rod727 (Jul 5, 2015)

Well I stepped out to a local pond for about 30 minutes after dinner and threw a small green grub with my ultralight rig.....a few cast and the first bass I have caught in over 20 years....what a monster lol


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Rod727 said:


> Well I stepped out to a local pond for about 30 minutes after dinner and threw a small green grub with my ultralight rig.....a few cast and the first bass I have caught in over 20 years....what a monster lol



That bass looks a lot like a crappie. Got some catching up to do Rod. But he is a nice one for sure.


----------



## Rod727 (Jul 5, 2015)

I stand corrected....I told you it's been a while lol!


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

No problem man, I'm just glad you got out to catch him. Good job.


----------

